# info for SD Century?



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

Couldn't find a web site for this event, anyone know details? I signed up for it via email from the local Trek dealer.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

*There are a few centuries coming up.*

Ride Without Limits

San Diego Century

These are the two centuries I know of in San Diego, the ride without limits requires you raise $1400 in donations!!! and the San Diego Century is like $60.


----------

